# Gothic 1 Problem mit Zugang zur Alten Mine



## Bender (16. August 2004)

Hi.
Das Spiel ist zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen.

Ich soll die Vertrauensprüfung von Diego machen und einen Zettel von Ian in der Alten Mine holen.
Mein Problem ist dass ich nicht in die Mine komme ( ist ein Gitter vor).
Hier im Forum stand dass da jemand am Mineneingang steht der die Mine öffnet. Bei mir steht aber niemand.
Ich hoffe es waren nicht die zwei Templer gemeint, denn die habe ich erledigt und das Zeug geklaut. Auf jeden Fall sind die jetzt nicht mehr da.
Wie komme ich in die Mine, gibt es auch einen anderen Weg oder einen Cheat der mich durch Wände gehen lässt oder andere Möglichkeiten wie ich dort rein komme.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Bender


----------



## raven1982 (16. August 2004)

Bender am 16.08.2004 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Das Spiel ist zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen.
> 
> Ich soll die Vertrauensprüfung von Diego machen und einen Zettel von Ian in der Alten Mine holen.
> ...



Hi, normal ist die Mine nicht verschlossen, bei meinem letzten durchspielen wars sie auf jeden Fall nicht. Bist du auch bei der rictigen Mine? Die mit dem Holzwachturm davor? Normal kannst du da einfach reingehen.


----------



## DocBorschtel (16. August 2004)

Bender am 16.08.2004 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Das Spiel ist zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen.
> 
> Ich soll die Vertrauensprüfung von Diego machen und einen Zettel von Ian in der Alten Mine holen.
> ...



Salü
so weit ich mich erinnern kann stehen recht 2 "hütten" . in einer der beiden müste ne winde sein mit der man das gitter auf bekommt.
hoffe mal das klappt und frohes zoggen
DocBorschtel


----------



## Bender (16. August 2004)

Ja bin bei der Mine mit den beiden Holztürmen und die Winde steht auch dort. Aber ich kann die Winde nur ein viertel nach links oder rechts drehen und das Tor öffnet sich dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## der_chef (16. August 2004)

raven1982 am 16.08.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bender am 16.08.2004 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann müsste sich da so ein rad zum drehen befinden, mit dem man das tor öffnen kann.


----------



## Bender (16. August 2004)

Da steht nur ne Winde und bei der passiert nichts und ein Riesenteil, sieht aus als wäre es zum zerstampfen von Erz. Und wenn ich an den rangehe passiert auch nichts.


----------



## majere (16. August 2004)

Bender am 16.08.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bin bei der Mine mit den beiden Holztürmen und die Winde steht auch dort. Aber ich kann die Winde nur ein viertel nach links oder rechts drehen und das Tor öffnet sich dadurch auch nicht.



Du musst an der Winde stehen bleiben und mehrmals in die selbe Richtung drehen, dann geht das Tor auch auf.


----------



## Bender (16. August 2004)

majere am 16.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst an der Winde stehen bleiben und mehrmals in die selbe Richtung drehen, dann geht das Tor auch auf.



Das geht aber leider nicht, dreht immer nur ein viertel und dann kann ich nur noch zurückdrehen. Und wenn ich absetze will er zurückdrehen.

Gibts keinen cheat dass ich irgendwie durch das Tor komme ??


----------



## majere (16. August 2004)

Bender am 16.08.2004 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> majere am 16.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Tor zur alten Mine ist normalerweise offen, doch wenn du die Winde am Eingang betätigst, geht das Gitter zu und lässt sich in den meisten Fällen auch nicht mehr öffnen.
Wenn du ein Savegame hast bevor du dort warst, laden, sonst wirst du wohl nie in die Minie kommen.


----------



## Bender (16. August 2004)

majere am 16.08.2004 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tor zur alten Mine ist normalerweise offen, doch wenn du die Winde am Eingang betätigst, geht das Gitter zu und lässt sich in den meisten Fällen auch nicht mehr öffnen.
> Wenn du ein Savegame hast bevor du dort warst, laden, sonst wirst du wohl nie in die Minie kommen.



Da liegt das Prob. habe nur einen Spielstand auf dem ich auf Level 5 bin, aber auch da ist das Tor zu.
Beim jetzigen bin ich auf Level 10.


----------



## majere (16. August 2004)

Bender am 16.08.2004 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> majere am 16.08.2004 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab noch was gefunden was dir doch noch helfen kann:
öffne den charkterbildschirm ("b" oder so), gib marvin ein, und nochmal "b" drücken. jetzt mit F2 die Konsole öffnen und  ztrigger evt_om_crawler_01 eingeben. Wenn es jetzt noch nicht geht weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Bender (16. August 2004)

majere am 16.08.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bender am 16.08.2004 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und was bewirkt das ??


----------



## Bender (16. August 2004)

OK!

DANK AN ALLE DIE GEHOLFEN HABEN ! ! ! ! ! !

BIN DURCH:


----------

